# How to reset whole netsh? (Windows 7)



## newfellow (Mar 21, 2010)

Was wondering has the commands changed somehow since on Windows XP and on Windows Vista 'NETSH INT RESET ALL' cleaned entire netsh up from top to bottom.

Now on Windows 7 this same command says no go and only way I can see it is by building .cmd/.bat which does something like:


```
netsh winsock reset all
netsh int 6to4 reset all
netsh int ipv4 reset all
netsh int ipv6 reset all
netsh int httpstunnel reset all
netsh int isatap reset all
netsh int portproxy reset all
netsh int tcp reset all
netsh int teredo reset all
```

now the king of the hill of bugs is this doesn't actually do even it's job even after reboot. values setup to are not reset to defaults. (I know I could add more entire list of entries there is, but looking for clean delete/wipe settings & default everything not to dump entire list of resets.)

So, anyone got a plan B?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you granted this admin rights?


----------



## newfellow (Mar 22, 2010)

are you seriously asking me this or just for fun? 

I am asking very advanced network reset here I think I would know, if I wouldn't have a rights to do something by 'you have no rights to perform this command' at netsh or cmd.


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bad way to get answers chief...lol.
He has to ask, assumption is the mother of all F^&* ups.
The networking forum might be a better place for this.
Seeing as it's regarding networking and all..


----------



## newfellow (Mar 26, 2010)

D007 said:


> Bad way to get answers chief...lol.
> He has to ask, assumption is the mother of all F^&* ups.
> The networking forum might be a better place for this.
> Seeing as it's regarding networking and all..



yeah, I know bad response from me, but that went to so deep BS as an answer from the fellow that obviously he didn't even know what the heck I was talking about. People tends to answer what ever comes to their mind when not understanding the problem inn question them selfs. Kinda like speaking in averate linux forum asking something which has a bug and people deny it's existance.

and I am asking this same question in 3 different forums including MS one. Haven't yet get an answer how to perform an full netsh reset under Windows 7 operating system. Best I have been seen was 'netsh int IP reset all' but even that only resets generic.

It would be unbelievable stupid by Microsoft for not include such command. Although, not the first time we would of seen idioticy from that side of the world.


----------

